# You must be controlled by me(Nagato/Konan)[warning:MATURE]



## allegro (May 27, 2009)

I change my color style for laziness. 
But after i finished it ,i did not think this style is easierer than before .
It took 1 half days.Comparing to other works before , it did took so much but i like it.


"I am controlled for you ,and you must be controlled by me."Nagato(or Gado Mazo) destroyed Konan's innocence because he was crazy and angry and sad and he need comfort...alright...It's just my crazy fatasie.

Larger


without-censer-version here

Actaully i love the burn hurt on Nagato's legs.^^


plz "blood and sxx violence"warning
anderson promises to strip if he scores in final!!



Nagato(Pein) and Konan(c) Kishimoto Masashi
Art by: me


----------



## Red_Blueberry (May 27, 2009)

Ohh! That looks awesome  Nice pic  
I think those colours looks good! 
I like your works


----------



## Velvet (May 27, 2009)

*>.>  nice....i love it *


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 27, 2009)

great job! nice detail and color


----------



## Hikari Uzumaki (May 27, 2009)

It's amazing  I love the colors you chose, plus it's hot.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 27, 2009)

*Woha.* *+REP*
Excellent Piece Of Art. Colors Are Simply *10/10* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lolz Tell My Why That Gado Mazo Thing Is Summoned? Was Nagato That Weak He Needed Support From That Thing To Make Out. Or Was Gado Mazo Waiting For His Turn. Lolz


----------



## Quincy James (May 27, 2009)

WOW awesome  really nice job with the colors and water effects.

Love your work pek


----------



## RyuKen-O (May 27, 2009)

Woah, that's awsome!


----------



## Kage (May 28, 2009)

i honestly like your less smuttier work better 

not to say that this one is without it's charm.


----------



## Cronos (May 28, 2009)

reps for great picture


----------



## Cirus (May 29, 2009)

That pic has its good and bad points to it.  Though it is ok.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 29, 2009)

wow, very nice and hot! I like Konan's expression. Very anime-ish


----------



## allegro (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for all comments.
This is a violet work for my crazy fatasie.Sometime i though it so...



Cap. Bassam said:


> *Woha.* *+REP*
> Excellent Piece Of Art. Colors Are Simply *10/10*
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gado Mazo is Summoned  becase i think Nagato is always in this Summoned state.


----------



## Katz (May 29, 2009)

I actually love NagatoxKonan, and this too


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2009)

Hmm very nice .


----------



## I (May 30, 2009)

Nice, interesting.


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 6, 2010)

nice thinking

is this what happened after the first time =P
still great work but i wonder where is the uncensored art of yours cause when i checked the link about it it say that file not found ~_~


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 7, 2010)

hope you could make a different version of this but i hope yahiko included


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't wait what will you come up to next >,<


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2010)

Heh, KonanxNagato.  Well, it's a nice/interesting work.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 8, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice! I like the colors and Konan's expression.


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 9, 2010)

More!!!! more!! impressive arts!!!


----------



## YoshiPower (Jun 9, 2010)

Wth is that.. that.. Ohnevermind.

Nice work.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 9, 2010)

That's hot.


----------



## SweetMura (Jun 11, 2010)

SO SEXY AND TEMPTING .


----------



## natwel (Jun 13, 2010)

It would be better without them rain drops


----------

